# ** Samsung vs Panasonic PLASMA **



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

I get a upgrade from my last tv so I get the choice between these two:

both 1080, 600hz

51" Samsung: Samsung - 51" Class - Plasma - 1080p - 600Hz - HDTV - PN51E530A3FXZA

50" Panasonic: Panasonic - 50" Class / Plasma / 1080p / 600Hz / HDTV - TC-P50U50


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

Any samsung or panasonic plasma owners out there?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

My dad has the Panny one. Its a real nice TV. Great picture, decent amount of features. It was rated higher by consumer reports than any other plasma at the time he bought it, about 8 months ago. 

On another note, plasma's have been out so long now, that I dont think you will notice much difference from one model to the other, assuming they are both displaying the same format. 

I actually bought a LG plasma awhile ago, as they are the biggest manufacturer of Plasmas, they are the only one to offer a 2 year warranty out of the box.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Samsung get my vote.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> Samsung get my vote.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, mine as well. I have 2 Samsung plasmas. Great pictures and have never had a single issue in 4 years.

Though I've never heard bad stuff about the Panasonic plasmas either.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I just looked them up on consumer reports. The score is nearly identical, the only thing they scored different on was ease of remote use, which the samsung got the nod in that one. So flip a coin or pick your favorite brand between the 2.


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I just looked them up on consumer reports. The score is nearly identical, the only thing they scored different on was ease of remote use, which the samsung got the nod in that one. So flip a coin or pick your favorite brand between the 2.


thanks.. looks like I might just close my eyes and pick one because they do both seem to be the same.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I hate plasmas prefer LCD. Love my Sony. Ledlcd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoulMan76 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a panasonic 46" plasma and a Samsung 51" plasma, purchased about 6 months apart. I will say I am a die hard Panasonic fan. I think that panasonic builds some of THE best mainstream electronics. I have had panny phones, a cordless system that I got rid of but still worked after 15yrs!, I have a bluray player, a home theater HD projector and have loved them all. 

I watch more of the Samsung than the panasonic, because of which rooms they are in, and I do like the picture just a little better on the samsung, seems a little brighter and more vibrant than the Panny, but the panny seams more like it's calibration is closer to 6500k. I have not bothered to calibrate either. This is something that may bother some veiwers as many like a brighter screens and some don't. 

I don't think you could really do bad with either.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> I hate plasmas prefer LCD. Love my Sony. Ledlcd
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


LCD's have a long way to go before they can get close to the picture quality of plasma. LED backlit is alittle closer, but still far off. Better contrast, better true black hues, wider viewing angle, and leaps and bounds better motion handling for plasma's over LCD's.

That is not saying that plasmas dont have their short comings, biggest IMO is the glare the glass screen can produce depending on outside light sources coming in your room.


----------



## Jrvtecaccord (Jul 3, 2008)

I used to only own plasma TVs, I have now moved on to LED back lit TVs. I really regret getting rid of my pioneer 500m, as that was the last best plasma for the consumer market. Today's plasmas run too hot for me, my media room is small so it heats up the room fairly quick, plus black levels on day time viewing are not even close to what a back lit LED can produce.

I currently use a Sony XBR929, but upgrading soon to the XBR959. IMO it has a much better picture quality on REAL WORLD TV viewing. I can run it 24/7 and it stays cool to the touch, just slightly warm on the rear.

I would recommended the Panasonic ST50 if you are looking to spend the least on a quality plasma.

Jr - via Galaxy S3


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

SoulMan76 said:


> I have a panasonic 46" plasma and a Samsung 51" plasma, purchased about 6 months apart. I will say I am a die hard Panasonic fan. I think that panasonic builds some of THE best mainstream electronics. I have had panny phones, a cordless system that I got rid of but still worked after 15yrs!, I have a bluray player, a home theater HD projector and have loved them all.
> 
> I watch more of the Samsung than the panasonic, because of which rooms they are in, and I do like the picture just a little better on the samsung, seems a little brighter and more vibrant than the Panny, but the panny seams more like it's calibration is closer to 6500k. I have not bothered to calibrate either. This is something that may bother some veiwers as many like a brighter screens and some don't.
> 
> I don't think you could really do bad with either.


Thanks for the input. I'll have to consider samsung being a better choice now because I do like pop of vibrant colors.

P.s. I have no issue with glare and plasma because the room i'm watching this tv in is pitch black even during the day.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm sure either would be fine....I've had the Panasonic for a few years now and love it. I did a few months worth of comparing and research (including AVS) before pulling the trigger and got exactly what I wanted if not more...

SD and HD pictures look amazing, which cannot be said of many brands (for those that even care lol) and we've had zero problems in 3 years. As for pop and brightness, if you're going by what you see setup at box stores, then you'll never know. Stores do no setup sets (do people still call TVs that??) equally, with marketing playing a role with some.

Anyway, for those that are OCD enough, you can calibrate or adjust TV settings for what suits you the best. 

Personally, I'd go for whatever style (bezel,base,etc) and price you prefer as both brands have great pictures.

Jeremy


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

another vote for the panasonic plasma. I have a 46 inch viera that I really like. I agree that it is hard to beat the picture of a plasma.


----------



## SoulMan76 (Aug 20, 2012)

I forgot to mention, that Panasonic purchased most the patents and technology from Pioneer when they stopped selling the Kuro plasmas. If you remember them, they are probably still considered some of the best flat panels ever made. I think most of it made it to the Viera line.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a Panasonic 55ST50 and it is the best set I have purchased to date. That is coming from a Pioneer Elite, this is hands down a better display.

review wise, it is hard to argue against the fact that Panasonic builds one of the, if not the best displays on the market. Best 5 HDTVs: Picture quality - CNET Reviews










Only comparable LCD/LED at the 4K dollar plus units and LCD is still an inferior product. 

LED sets are brighter, and use a little less energy, but that is about all they bring to the table.


----------



## SoulMan76 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I like my Panasonic plasma, but it is one of their lower line models, so I knew I wasn't getting the best of their tech with it, but it is still a great flat panel. I got it for a song too, about 500$, it's a 46" and this was about two years ago or so.

I also have PT-A200U projector too, love that thing. Over the years, I've had and or owned at least 20 or so panasonic products, and never has one failed me nor was I disappointted with the a single purchase.

They used to make great cordless drills too, don't know these days though.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Samsung for Plasma AND the 8000 series LCD

Chuck


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

LCD with LED array if you can afford it.

Plasma if you can take the heat.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

The new generation plasmas put off about 10 percent more heat then full led backlit lcds. Plasma tech does not need gimmics or algorithms to reduce motion blur like off based counterparts. Color accuracy is slightly better with lcds, but film like quality is essentially ineffective with lcd. Marketing is what has driven lcd to its market share, not the actual quality of reproduction. As far as quality diff between Samsung and Panasonic, the panny has far less warranty claims. I deal with this for a living at the very high end, as in multi million dollar video walls and immersion suites...


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Complacent_One said:


> The new generation plasmas put off about 10 percent more heat then full led backlit lcds. Plasma tech does not need gimmics or algorithms to reduce motion blur like off based counterparts. Color accuracy is slightly better with lcds, but film like quality is essentially ineffective with lcd. Marketing is what has driven lcd to its market share, not the actual quality of reproduction. As far as quality diff between Samsung and Panasonic, the panny has far less warranty claims. I deal with this for a living at the very high end, as in multi million dollar video walls and immersion suites...


Best post in this thread yet...Panny Plasma is the way to go. My 6 yr old Panasonic Professional Plasma Display still works just as good as the day I bought it.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Plasma's rule, LCD's drool....just sayin


----------



## Jrvtecaccord (Jul 3, 2008)

Complacent_One said:


> The new generation plasmas put off about 10 percent more heat then full led backlit lcds. Plasma tech does not need gimmics or algorithms to reduce motion blur like off based counterparts. Color accuracy is slightly better with lcds, but film like quality is essentially ineffective with lcd. Marketing is what has driven lcd to its market share, not the actual quality of reproduction. As far as quality diff between Samsung and Panasonic, the panny has far less warranty claims. I deal with this for a living at the very high end, as in multi million dollar video walls and immersion suites...


10% more, seriously? I've tried all the latest high end consumer plasmas and they produce a considerable more heat. I even thought I had a lemon on the Panasonic so I returned it and same results.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

You have purchased all of them and tried them at your house with corrected settings for your room type?? Wow...wish I had that kind of time...and money..

In all seriousness.

*Black Level: * Plasma wins by a mile (exception...Localized LED Backlit $4-5K set will match it)

*Contrast:* Again...Plasma wins in a landslide....

*Refresh Speed:* Plasma is a natively faster technology...no magic potions needed to reduce motion blur (Artifacting)

Efficiency.....Hmm this one is interesting. The LCD is more efficient for sure..but all you LCD Bandwagon riders are making quotes about pre 2007 plasma tech...So I will show you a current Sony XBR vs the Panny Plasma I have..
This is from energy stars website:
*Sony:* XBR-55HX929/XBR-55HX929 XBR-55HX929 Television (TV) LCD 55 1920 x 1080 *Kilowatts Per Year Estimate* *189.2* 

*Panasonic:*







Yup 219 kWh estimated per year.... That makes me want to go out and sacrifice a superior display device for something that is going to save me about 5 bucks a year on my electric bill...oh yeah, the initial investment would be a little over a grand more too.....


If you like LED/LCD better...cool, but please get your facts straight. Your opinions are purely subjective, there is little to no objectivity to the statements.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I would argue that "actual colors" are better on the plasma vs led, or lcd. Colors may appear brighter and\or more vibrant, but that should NOT be confused with being more accurate or true. For me, it is especially apparent when viewing the same picture on adjacent models (one lcd or led, and a plasma). The skin tone on the non-plasma tends to have an orangish tint to it. Keep in mind, I am speaking generally. My experience and observations, and in store only.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Lorin said:


> I would argue that "actual colors" are better on the plasma vs led, or lcd. Colors may appear brighter and\or more vibrant, but that should NOT be confused with being more accurate or true. For me, it is especially apparent when viewing the same picture on adjacent models (one lcd or led, and a plasma). The skin tone on the non-plasma tends to have an orangish tint to it. Keep in mind, I am speaking generally. My experience and observations, and in store only.



If both sets are calibrated properly, then they are very close. Most sets on the market, whether LCD or Plasma, have a dynamic mode or worse a "Store" setting. These mode should only be active if the set is placed in a very bright environment. With Contrast, Saturation, and brightness maxed out there is always a good possibility that you will get some distinct color "push".

In the pro sector, LCD devices are typically the "go to" over plasma when used for Branding or Marketing. This is because LCD tend to be just a bit better with Reds being close to spot on. For example, if Coca-Cola or BAE Systems or whoever is driving a new product for there execs, then tend to be turned off if there logo is not represented perfectly....typically more of a problem between LCD tech and DLP tech.


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

I bought a GT60 a few months back. It's stunning. Of interest is I notice the picture is even better when plugged into a power conditioner. It's an old EMA (I don't think they are even in business today). Not fancy. Big toroidal transformer inside. 

If your room is not bright plasma is way to go. If it is bright then LCD. My GT60 does not run hot at all.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Panasonic, bought it a few years back and am very happy with it. I read the later Panasonic models had more energy saving gizmo's (reminded me of the tricks they pulled on LCD's at that time to mimic more dynamic range) that compromised the image. I hope you can bypass those energy saving modes if true.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Complacent_One said:


> You have purchased all of them and tried them at your house with corrected settings for your room type?? Wow...wish I had that kind of time...and money..
> 
> In all seriousness.
> 
> ...


How do we know that the LCD/LED is not jammed packed full of power hungry yet efficient (ie low heat output) components, and the plasma isn't a simpler design with very inefficient components.

Or vice versa.

Point being wattage consumption charts can't tell you which component puts out more heat, only which component consumes more wattage.


----------



## cowens677 (Oct 19, 2012)

Panasonic all the way! They own pioneer kuro tech (best plasma ever made), have the best black levels and overall quality is better IMO. I owned both because the top of the line Samsung I bought had to have two panels replaced within 6 months. I got it refunded via warranty and got Panasonic; best tv I have ever owned!


----------

